# A Couple of commercial lots



## all american cl (May 17, 2009)

I have been given the chance to bid for snow plowing for a couple of large lots. The owners want the lots to be plowed to bare asphault and just piled to the corners.
Here are a some pictures of the lots

This site I have estimated to be $1300 per plow








This site I have estimated to be $1300 per plow








This site I have estimated to be $1300 per plow








This site I have estimated to be $1600 per plow








This site I have estimated to be $1050 per plow








Am I close to a appropriate bid?


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

You have any idea how many square ft the lots are? I can't tell by the pictures. If we know that we can give you an idea of how long it will take to plow them.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Down to bare asphalt?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If you don't know how much to charge, then why are you bidding on these large lots?

I'm not trying to be a jerk but fill us in on your current situation. Is this a big step up for you? How long have you been plowing? Do you have the equipment to plow these or are you going to purchase if you get the jobs?

To me you are in the ballpark with your bids, but I live in WI. Did you figure in for various amounts and a certain trigger amount? 

Tell us more.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just piled to the corners? That's not realistic with these size lots. What do you have for equipment and crew. You'll need loaders/pushers to do these. What about salt/sand? You're going to need salt, and plenty of it, to get "bare asphalt".

We need more info to help.


----------



## all american cl (May 17, 2009)

I have been plowing for a few years now, I have always used front loaders to push the snow. When I met this owner he was frustrated with his current provider. They were not putting the snow in areas that were safe. This company was plowing into handicap parking spots right in front of the stores. also this company was only using plow's on the front of their trucks and leaving a solid amount snow on the ground. So I am coming up with a plan to take care of this client. I will have to my disposal up to 5 large track loaders with, and one back-hoe. Some of the lots are within a mile of each other so getting 3 in a night with 2 guys should not be an issue. I'll have 5 properties in the winter that will need plowing and they are all about the same from the same client. and 6 workers if I need them. I will be renting the equipment as I have done in the past but I get a very awesome rate of $150/ day per equipment. I will figure the footage of the parking lots soon. but on average I was thinking it would take me by my self 6 hours per lot. wesport


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So your thinking about $200 an hour per machine? That seems reasonable to me. I would add that if steel edge plows were having trouble getting the place clean, I don't think a rubber edge push box is going to be any better. What's the plan for pre and post salt? These places look like they get alot of traffic, and without treatment you are going to have some serious hardpack to deal with.


----------

